# til·lo (brometa)



## Xiscomx

Brometa que es fa a algú dient-li que té una taca a la roba baix el cap sense ser vera, i quan acota el clatell hom li pega un copet a la punta del nas amb el dit índex amollant-li entre rialletes: ...! (mot que cerc tant en català com en espanyol). Sé com ho deim a Mallorca, però, per no embarassar l'enteniment a ningú, me'l reserv per més endavant.
Tota ajuda, per petita que sia, serà benvinguda.


----------



## Bevj

Vols dir que aquesta brometa pesada té nom propi?  Es això que busques?


----------



## Xiscomx

Sí, però de pesada res de res, més aviat té un significat de voler tractar d'innocent a algú. Sol fer-se als nins petits, per fer-lo riure un poquet, i ell tot d'una t'ho fa a tu.


----------



## Doraemon-

Té nom?


----------



## Bevj

Doraemon- said:


> Té nom?



Això.


----------



## Xiscomx

Idò sí; el nom que usam a Mallorca és _til·lo_, masculinització de _til·la_. No em demanis el perquè: no ho sé o no me'n record. He d'afegir que ningú s'enfada mai per fer-li la brometa, més aviat arrufa les espatles amb mitja rialla i un aire de condescendència, sentint-se un poc avergonyit per haver picat a la recurrent treta una vegada més, com quan era un al·lotet innocent.
No he trobat enlloc documentació faent d'aquest ús. Ho demanaré al fòrum d'espanyol.
Gràcies per haver-ho intentat.


----------



## Dymn

"_Alça petaca!_", dèiem de petits al meu redol.


----------



## Circunflejo

Xiscomx said:


> No he trobat enlloc documentació faent d'aquest ús.


Til·lo, tímbol, tica-taca. Font: heptagons caterina cos (Veure el nº 78).


----------



## Xiscomx

Circunflejo said:


> Til·lo, tímbol, tica-taca.


No et pots imaginar lo molt que m'has ajudat amb l'enllaç d'heptagons, hi he trobat resposta a un bon grapat d’expressions mallorquines que tenia previst consultar-les aquí.

Veig que hauré d'enfilar un fil al fòrum d'espanyol.

Molt agraït a tots.

Per la moderadora @Bevj. Potser caldria afegir _tit·lo _al principi del títol. Gràcies.


----------



## Bevj

Xiscomx said:


> Per la moderadora @Bevj. Potser caldria afegir _tit·lo _al principi del títol. Gràcies.



No s'ha mencionat la paraula _tit·lo _en el fil fins ara.  Es una opció alternativa?


----------



## Circunflejo

Xiscomx said:


> No et pots imaginar lo molt que m'has ajudat amb l'enllaç d'heptagons, hi he trobat resposta a un bon grapat d’expressions mallorquines que tenia previst consultar-les aquí.


Ha estat un plaer.


Bevj said:


> No s'ha mencionat la paraula _tit·lo _en el fil fins ara. Es una opció alternativa?


Crec que ha estat una errada d'en @Xiscomx però millor esperem a veure que ens diu en @Xiscomx.


----------



## Xiscomx

Bevj said:


> No s'ha mencionat la paraula _tit·lo _en el fil fins ara.  Es una opció alternativa?


Com he dit al principi, l'he reservada per no influir a ningú, i l'he amollada a #6, però sí, potser hagués estat millor posar el títol com has fet tu. Gràcies.


Circunflejo said:


> Crec que ha estat una errada d'en @Xiscomx però millor esperem a veure que ens diu en @Xiscomx.


No ho consider una errada, més aviat ho veig com una altra manera de veure ses coses.


----------



## Circunflejo

Xiscomx said:


> Com he dit al principi, l'he reservada per no influir a ningú, i l'he amollada a #6


Perdona però no conec el verb amollar i potser que no entengui bé el teu missatge (entenc que vols dir que no has dit el mot fins el missatge 6, però potset no sigui així). A 6 has dit:


Xiscomx said:


> el nom que usam a Mallorca és _til·lo_


A 9 has dit:


Xiscomx said:


> Potser caldria afegir _tit·lo _al principi del títol.


Això de ti*t*·lo ha estat una errada (volías dir ti*l*·lo), com crec, o això de tit·lo és una variant de til·lo?


----------



## Xiscomx

Circunflejo said:


> Això de ti*t*·lo ha estat una errada (volías dir ti*l*·lo), com crec, o això de tit·lo és una variant de til·lo?


Ah! No havia reparat aquesta intrusa *t*; sí, sí, ara sí que és un bon erro. Deman disculpes recordant un acudit molt mallorquí: «Qui fa un erro, i pot i no en fa d'altre, perdona-li sa falta»

*amollar*. || *3. *Dir (una cosa que es retenia o que s'havia de retenir). _Quant prou hagué mirat, amollà aquesta pregunta_, Roq. 3. (DCVB).


----------



## Circunflejo

Gràcies, @Xiscomx, ja puc amollar quan vulgui que és això d'amollar.


----------



## tenienteramires

Al meu poble  senyalem amb el dit al pit d'algú i diem: "tens una taca", i quan la víctima baixa el cap alcem el dit i li donem un colpet al nas i diem: "alça pataca!".


----------



## Circunflejo

Dymn said:


> "_Alça petaca!_", dèiem de petits al meu redol.





tenienteramires said:


> quan la víctima baixa el cap alcem el dit i li donem un colpet al nas i diem: "alça pataca!".


Ja sou 2.


----------

